# dirt plowing



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone else use theyre atv as a dozer?


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Use mine to clean Horse lots


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never used mine to move dirt. That's what I have my tractor for.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

lucky you mercer ya bastid rub it in


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1076565 said:


> lucky you mercer ya bastid rub it in


If you make it makes you feel better it's 32 years old.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats still younger than me lmao


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have used mine quite a bit for dirt moving. Something that helps is having the Cycle Country down pressure system so it is easier to control the blade height and floating. Overall though I found it is easier to pull dirt/gravel and push snow. If you look at my pics you will see the ag. system I built which I have used to move a lot of dirt and gravel.

Just as a suggestion, try tipping the blade forward for pushing dirt. I remove the trip springs and install a bar that holds the blade tipped forward. You can experiment on how much forward tip works for what you are doing but for my purposes I tip the blade as far forward as it will go. This is to level mole mounds in my yard in the spring after the snow melts. Doing this tends to not only spread the dirt but packs it into the holes. I will try to take a pic of my setup so that may help explain it better.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I still use my quad but i also use my Kubota or my '43 farmall "H"


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

dan67;1076820 said:


> I still use my quad but i also use my Kubota or my '43 farmall "H"


If you coat your bucket with used motor oil, the sh!t won't stick and it will fall out alot better.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i used my little garden cart to haul dirt across the lawn,its so funny you get complacent how much a baby excavator can pick up when ya drop it in a chessy little lawn cart. she is rather bowed now lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I gave it a try 1 time and did OK nothing to write home and brag about but it worked.
this was before I had the Power up/down kit so I think that would make it work better.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

mercer_me;1076886 said:


> If you coat your bucket with used motor oil, the sh!t won't stick and it will fall out alot better.


I'd be more worried about the way that spreader is facing when being towed...:laughing:


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

i used mine to plow down the hump in the middle of my driveway between the tire tracks and it wasnt bad.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is the pic of how I block the blade rotated forward. This seems to make it handle dirt a bit better. In this position I am only trying to spread dirt, if a person was trying to move dirt then you probably wouldn't want it tipped as far forward as I have it.








If this didn't post you can look at it in my profile.


----------

